# Kindersicherung/Zaun



## Baschdi (7. Mai 2013)

Hallo Forianer,

habe mal wieder eine Frage an erfahrene Leute. Wir können uns einfach nicht entscheiden. Evtl. gibt es auch noch bessere Alternativen:
unser Zwerg ist mittlerweile ziemlich aktiv und sehr gut zu Fuß unterwegs. Mittlerweile haben wir uns entschieden, lediglich einen Zaun um den Teich zu machen und das Gitter weg zu lassen. 
Wie auf dem Bild und der Skizze zu erkennen ist, haben wir am Teich einen Holzsteg und vor dem Teich ein „Steinbeet“ mit einigen Gräßern. Das Steinbeet ist mit Edelstahlblech vom Rasen abgetrennt. Links, zwischen Zaun des Nachbarn und dem Steinbeet verläuft ein kleiner Weg, über den ich zum Filter gelange.

 

Für den Zaun habe ich zwei Alternativen:
•	Rote Linie: Eine Art „Brüstung“ direkt auf dem Steg (und natürlich auch entlang des Edelstahlblechs). Hier würde ich alle 1,5m einen 1m hohen Pfosten montieren, darüber einen Handlauf und das ganze mit einem Netz bespannen. Somit wäre eine offene Athmosphäre und man würde den Teich nicht „zubauen“.
Die Idee hierfür habe ich von hier. http://www.1-2-do.com/de/projekt/Zaun-mit-Netz-errichten/bauanleitung/5296/Allerdings würde ich ebenfalls ein entsprechendes kdi-Holz nehmen. 
Bei mir solls dann ungefähr so aussehen:  
•	Blaue Linie: Die zweite Möglichkeit wäre, einen Staketenzaun (https://www.google.com/search?q=staketenzaun&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=JZ2IUaPhJZGAhQeVyYCYDg&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAQ&biw=1920&bih=935) rundherum zu setzen. Somit wäre der gesamte Teich an sich „Tabuzone“ für den Zwerg. 

 

Sicherlich ist die zweite Möglichkeit sowohl vom finanziellen, als auch vom persönlichen Aufwand geringer. 

Was meint ihr? Für welche Variante würdet ihr euch entscheiden? Oder gäbe es noch andere Alternativen? Natürlich muss es in erster Linie und mit höchster Priorität sicher für den Zwerg sein. Darüberhinaus natürlich auch günstig und schön.

Für sämtliche konstruktiven Meinungen (gerne auch Kritik) würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## Lucy79 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kindersicherung/Zaun*

Hallöle.. unser Teich bekommt auch nen Zaun...wir nehmen allerdings diese Alternative     http://www.ebay.de/itm/FIX-CLIP-pro...838&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=310394242775&


----------



## Baschdi (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kindersicherung/Zaun*

Hi Lucy,

vielen Dank für die Antwort. Allerdings gefallen sämtlichte Arten von Maschendrahtzäunen meiner Regierung nicht. 
Deshalb ist die Suche nach einem geeigneten Zaun auch schwierig...


----------



## Kolja (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kindersicherung/Zaun*

Hallo,

wenn ich einen Zaun bauen dürfte (ich finde leider keinen Platz dafür), würde ich einenKastanien-Staketenzaun bauen.


----------



## Baschdi (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kindersicherung/Zaun*

Hallo Kolja,

genau der wäre ja Alternative 2....
Hier habe ich halt das Problem, dass dieser komplett am Steg vorbei gehen müsste (s. blaue Linie)...


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kindersicherung/Zaun*

ich würde keinen Maschendrathzaun o.ä. nehmen, die Kiddis klettern da drübber. Eher einen Doppelstegzaun nehmen. In Baumärkten gibts da das Zaunselement Dino. http://www.zaunstore.de/dino-stabmattenzaun/dino-pro-ds/index.php


----------



## Findling (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kindersicherung/Zaun*

Hallo,

hatte vor ca. 20 Jahren ein ähnliches Problem. 

An der Stelle an der heute der Teich ist war damals der "Spielplatz" meiner Kinder mit Schaukel, Rutsche, Sandkasten... . Zur Straße hin war dann aber Gefälle sodaß die Gefahr bestand, dass sie im Eifer des Spielens den ebenen Bereich verlassen und dann den Halt verlieren und auf die Straße fallen (nur ca. 1/2 Meter, aber Straße halt).

Ich habe seinerzeit (für ganz wenig Geld) einen ganz einfachen Staketenzaun aus unbehandeltem Bauholz (Schalbretter - wie sie zum Beispiel zum Vernageln des Dachgebälkes vor der Anbringung von Schiefer oder zum Einschalen von Betonteilen benutzt werden) angebracht: Ca. alle 1 m ein angespitztes Kantholz (ca. 4 x 4) in den Boden geschlagen - oben und unten aus längeren Brettern die Querstege angeschraubt und dann die auf entsprechende Länge gekürzten Bretter senkrecht an diese Stege angeschraubt.  Die oberen "Kanten" habe ich pi mal Daumen an der Säge abgerundet. Da diese Bretter unterschiedlich breit waren hatte das auch optisch was.

Weil der Zaun nur eine vorübergehende Lösung sein sollte wurde das Holz weder vor noch nach der Verarbeitung mit irgendwelchen Mittel behandelt - keine Imprägnierung, kein Wetterschutz - einfach nix. 

Als diese Konstuktion nach mehreren Jahren anfing  instabil zu werden waren die Kinder soweit, dass sie nicht mehr benötigt wurde, daher habe ich das Ganze dann klein gesägt und als Grillholz benutzt - was kein Problem war da absolut ungehandelt. 

Wenn der Zaun kein Dauerzustand werden soll würde ich es jederzeit nochmal so machen. 

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Lucy79 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kindersicherung/Zaun*

Hallo Ralf.. Doppelstabmattenzaun wollte mein Mann, den haben wir schon rund um den Garten in 1,60m Höhe, da könnten Kinder auch drüber klettern wenn er nur 1 meter hoch ist.. allerdings hab ich : 1. keine Lust, den runden Teich eckig einzuzäunen ( sieht bei uns echt SCh.. aus) und 2. müssten wir sonst die Matten biegen, aber da denk ich reißt der Lack.....    ich persönlich finde den Staketenzaun für uns auch nicht optimal, unser Teich liegt direkt im Blickfeld und mitten im Garten, da würde so ein Zaun immer total den Blick auf sich ziehen


----------



## Torsten0880 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kindersicherung/Zaun*

Hallo,

wir stehen vor der gleichen Herausforderung und werden wohl auf die Lösung von http://teichzaun.de/ setzen.

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## Baschdi (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kindersicherung/Zaun*

Hallo Torsten,

der Teichzaun war auch schon in Überlegung, aber bei 25 - 30m einfach zu teuer für uns....

Zu den von mir vorgeschlagenen Zäunen hab ich leider erst eine Antwort erhalten. Was meint ihr, sieht besser aus?

Danke und Grüße

Baschdi


----------



## Lucy79 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kindersicherung/Zaun*

den Teichzaun find ich auch toll, aber eben zu teuer bei knapp 30 metern


----------



## Dominic_1975 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kindersicherung/Zaun*



Lucy79 schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf.. Doppelstabmattenzaun wollte mein Mann, den haben wir schon rund um den Garten in 1,60m Höhe, da könnten Kinder auch drüber klettern wenn er nur 1 meter hoch ist.. allerdings hab ich : 1. keine Lust, den runden Teich eckig einzuzäunen ( sieht bei uns echt SCh.. aus) und 2. müssten wir sonst die Matten biegen, aber da denk ich reißt der Lack.....    ich persönlich finde den Staketenzaun für uns auch nicht optimal, unser Teich liegt direkt im Blickfeld und mitten im Garten, da würde so ein Zaun immer total den Blick auf sich ziehen



hallo lucy,
so einen doppelstabmattenzaun haben wir auch. sieht absolut nicht toll aus, aber die sicherheit der kinder geht vor.  ist ja auch nicht für immer ein eckiger zaun um den teich. hab mal ein bild angehängt..
viele grüße, dominic


----------



## Lucy79 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kindersicherung/Zaun*

Hallo Dominic!   

Euer Teich ist deutlich kleiner als unsrer und ist etwas ,,in die Ecke" gebaut.. bei uns ist er mitten im Garten...  und eben recht groß... ich denke allerdings, dass unsre Version genauso sicher wird wie ein Stabmattenzaun...


----------



## Dominic_1975 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kindersicherung/Zaun*

hallo susanne,
ja klar wird das auch bei euch sicher sein... wollte ja nur aufzeigen, dass man die matten nicht biegen muss. 
viele grüße aus dem ruhrpott, dominic


----------



## Lucy79 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kindersicherung/Zaun*

@ Dominic

Wir müssten zwangsläufig irgendwie ,,rund" bauen weil unser Teich auf einer Art ,,Podest" steht, wir haben einen Hang aufgeschüttet auf/ In dem der Teich ist....   da wär eckig eh schwer unterzubringen


----------



## Kleene (17. Jan. 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 

Für welche Zäune habt ihr euch letztendlich entschieden? Seid ihr zufrieden damit?
Wir müssen unseren Teich auch absichern. Habt ihr Fotos?
Gruß,
Kleene


----------



## Roeri (17. Jan. 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

also mein Sohn ist jetzt 3 Jahre und ich habe auch nen Zaun bauen müssen.
Ich bin auf den Baumarkt gefahren verzinkte Einschlaghülsen gekauft billige Kanthölzer (Fichte) und dann die fertigen Zaunfelder vom Baumarkt 70 cm hoch und drumherum fertig. Warum viel Geld investieren wenn Du ihn eh nur 3 Jahre stehen lässt und danach fliegt er in den Kamin.
Bilder befinden sich in meiner Galerie.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (18. Jan. 2018)

Wir haben Rosenbeete und an der Terrasse eine Pforte.


----------



## hessi (18. Jan. 2018)

Ich hab nen Zaun aus 70x70 mm Pfählen gemacht mit Hasendraht und unten mit Holzlatten Beetumrandung.
Die Pfähle hab ich auch mit Bodenhülsen befestigt.


----------



## sugger1234 (20. Jan. 2018)

hessi schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Zaun aus 70x70 mm Pfählen gemacht mit Hasendraht und unten mit Holzlatten Beetumrandung.
> Die Pfähle hab ich auch mit Bodenhülsen befestigt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 194893


ja so haben wir das auch gemacht kostet nicht viel und hält so lange bis die Kinder groß genug sind wir haben statt Einschlaghülsen nur Pfosten genommen , ging ohne Probleme


----------

